# Any Recommendations on Industrial VST Plugins and Synths?



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 23, 2013)

Time has come again to record a new album, and I need some new sounds. I am looking at a fusion of progressive metal and industrial sort of like what Tyrant of Death and Return to Base do. (Think Meshuggah meets Sybreed and Fear Factory).

So, you guys got any recommendations on plugins and synth-packs or sample libraries? I am trying to keep it cheap or FREE (not blowing or dishing out $300-$400+ on this stuff). 

Looking for spacey stuff, noise, harsh ambience, machine sounds, industrial sounds, fast-moving arpeggios, futuristic sound fluxes, anything you could put me through to help me produce these sounds...

Any and all help and time is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going to bump this and see if I can get any tips or pointers. (Continuing with recording tomorrow and the next day.)


----------



## depths of europa (Feb 25, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I am going to bump this and see if I can get any tips or pointers. (Continuing with recording tomorrow and the next day.)



Hey dude, check out Native Instruments Massive. It has some really cool sounds in there. I'm not sure how much it costs... I have it on my computer and its awesome


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 26, 2013)

Bump! Thanks DOE. (<- lol)

Any sort of electronic or electronics synths guys?


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 26, 2013)

I second Massive. I thing is cool as hell.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 26, 2013)

Massive is insanely powerful, and has a really intuitive interface. +1


----------



## Sam MJ (Feb 27, 2013)

Zebra 2, I haven't used it personally but I've been watching some of the demos and reviews of it and it's just stupidly powerful. It was even used by Hanz Zimmer for most of the inception and batman synth work.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 27, 2013)

Sam MJ said:


> Zebra 2, I haven't used it personally but I've been watching some of the demos and reviews of it and it's just stupidly powerful. It was even used by Hanz Zimmer for most of the inception and batman synth work.



I shall check Massive out since many of you recommended it.

Zebra....heard of it, never tried it.

Right now I am hung-up on the free trial downloads of the Tone 2 synths like the Rayblaster. (Shame the trials only work for a week. They are amazing VST instruments.)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 1, 2013)

Last bump.


----------



## metalmonster (Mar 8, 2013)

Go on KVR, you can also look for anything free that's VST and synthedit-based. I do enjoy TAL and FMMF a lot. 

Lots of small sound-thingies-on-the-free here too : VST 4 FREE - Free Audio Plug-ins Archives 

Don't forget to check Poulin's amp simulators, they're great if you need amp simulation but don't want to spend money on software.


----------

